# Visitor (Class FA) visitor (sub class 600) Visa query



## Raj1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi Folks,

SUB : Visitor (Class FA) visitor (sub class 600) Visa.

Visitor visa sanctioned for the period 19/3/2014 to 19/3/2017 along with condition clause 8558. Primary visa applicant after visa issue has stayed in Australia during the period 20/3/2014 to 20/9/2014 and 20/11/2015 to 19/5/2016 by covering one year of stay.

Again applicants are planning to visit Australia from 26/8/2016, please clarify if applicants can visit now.

Further in visa there is no where mentioned that after arrival to India there should be a difference of six months or so before flying back to Australia again.

As per clause 8558 - Out of 18 months , 12 months of stay is permitted and we have already made use of it. Sanctioned visa is for 36 months.

Details of usage of visa - In the first quota of 18 months , applicants have already utilized 6 months. In the second quota of 18 months applicants have also utilized 6 months. 

Applicants plea is that remaining 6 months of second quota of 18 months provides to fly to Australia or not. Please specify.

Thanks in advance,
Raj


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You are mis-reading the condition. 

Condition 8558 states "The holder must not stay in Australia for more than 12 months in any period of 18 months." So during the 36 months, if you look at any period of 18 months, there cannot be time totalling 12 months where the visa holder was in Australia.

So if the visa runs from, for example, 01/03/2014 to 29/02/2017, then 01/03/2014 - 31/08/2015 is a period of 18 months. Likewise 01/04/2014 - 30/09/2015 is a period of 18 months, etc.


----------

